# 4 Days and Counting.....MN Musky Opener



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Can't wait for this weekend any longer! With the early ice-out it seems a longer than normal wait. Weed growth should be ahead of average this year, and with the forecast calling for rising temps and a full moon it could set up for an epic weekend.

Last 2 out of 3 years we've boated a 50 on opener....hopefully history can repeat itself again.

So who's all going out?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm tempted to head over and make the trip but it appears I gotta take some people fishing.

Good luck and post up some pics!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Weeds are spotty but pretty well developed here on the 'Woods'.Water temp near 60.Unfortunately the season here is weeks away.  
Have a great weekend.


----------

